# Why I believe in the Rainbow Bridge



## katdad (Jun 13, 2013)

Here's why I believe in the Rainbow Bridge...

By believing, I of course don't mean in a literal RB as described in that wonderful prose poem. But I absolutely DO believe that our beloved pets are somehow waiting for us.

Now my justification is religious, and mostly Christian, but I'm not trying to exclude others, those who are either spiritual but nonreligious, and of course religious but not Christian. So you can apply this to whatever personal concepts that you may have.

I believed in the concept of the Rainbow Bridge long before I ever read about the specific name. Here's how I think it is however "real" and not just a nice idea.

Among the gifts that God gives us is of course immortality. And for a long time, I also believed that we're able, via our love for our special little animal pals, to transfer a portion of our own immortality to those creatures, so that they also gain immortality.

What was amazing is this: The Christian apologist and writer CS Lewis also believed this, too! He spoke of our pets being given immortality via our own immortality in his great book "The Problem of Pain." Now I don't know what form that immortality will be like, but I seriously and honestly believe that our little pals are also given this great gift, as a transfer of our own life, and that they will be there with us, if we wish.

And if CS Lewis believes it, that's fine with me!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Works for me, Katdad!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

In a Nutshell:
I consider myself Spiritual, I definitely believe in a Higher Power...
That gives us, our Breath and Energy...
I think we're made of that energy...
Electrical impulses fuel our brain, our heart, and a whole slew of other things...
I don't believe that 'Energy' ceases to exist, because our bodies have simply worn out...
There is a life spark in us, and our pets...I have no idea what 'form' we'll be in, when we meet again, but we'll recognize each other!
I believe that who or what, we loved here, and loved us back, will have an invisible connection, that cannot be broken...by space or time...
S.


----------



## katdad (Jun 13, 2013)

In a nutshell, I agree. Spiritual or religious, I think it is correct.

As a scientist I also believe in the general concept of preservation of energy. A human life has a certain amount of energy and that energy cannot just disappear. It is either transformed into another type of existence (as St. Paul tells us) or another form of that energy.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

I believe that my deceased pets will be waiting for me in heaven. I believe this, quite simply because, it wouldn't be heaven if they weren't there.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

There is an old Classic Twilight Zone episode, that I always tear up, when I see it!
It involves an old hill person, and his old hunting dog...
And...Heaven, and the 'other' place...


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm on a promise with one of my old horses but that's on an aside. I'm, totally with you but for slightly different reasons - I believe in a God who is loving and just (as I am sure you do) and it seems to me that animals only have any problems at all because of us so when they die they aren't guilty of sin and are part of a loved creation so have an automatic entry.


----------



## Tozzymoz (Jul 6, 2015)

I completely agree with you I have nothing to look for if I don't have rainbow bridge as I cannot contemplate that my fur babies just pass they have to wait for me there and play &#55356;&#57096; for however long they can cause mischief for


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Deb, I loved what you wrote. 

Rationally, I believe my Prince turned into another form of energy and naturally stayed around me. 

But I also kind of, irrationally, believe that he reincarnated in my Cuchi (formal name: The Little Prince), who was found at 4 weeks old in a busy street, 3 weeks before my Prince died, and then grew up to look and behave almost identical to my Prince. So much so that people think it's the same cat. The chances of finding a white, long-haired cat or kitten roaming the streets here is practically zero. And I had always told my Prince that I wished I could raise him from kittenhood. 

Eg: Short before my Prince died, I had given him a beautiful, long-awaited cat tree and told him it was his. When Cuchi was old enough to climb it and Prince had just died, Cuchi claimed it as naturally his own and defended it from the girls. To this day, it's his. Although he's learned to share.


----------

